# Dwarf Neon Blue Rainbowfish Gasping



## SunnyP (14 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I had 5 neon blue rainbowfish and lost one yesterday. It had been gasping for about a week and was being to bloat up. Yesterday some scales could be seen protruding off and died later that evening. The water parameters are all within the suitable requirements. What I have now seen this morning is another male rainbowfish gasping aswell but with no signs of bloating or portruding scales. I have been treating the tank with internal bacterial infection treatment as soon i noticed the symptons on the first rainbowfish, which was over a week ago.
Just wondering if I'm doing the right thing or if there is anything else I could possibly do. I know it is difficult to treat a fish with internal bacterial infections but they have been very enjoyable to watch so would like to do my best to keep the group together.
Just a note. I have performed 40% WC twice over the week and half, making damn sure the freshwater added is exactly the same to that of the tanks condtitions. I dose 1ml of AE aqua carbo daily if there's a chance that could affect it. I also feed them Tetra Pro Colour daily, one crisp each on average. 

Tanks Mates:
5x Amano Shrimps
3x Bengal Loaches
4x Neon Dwarf Blue Rainbowfish (2:2)
1x Male Bristlenose Plec


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Jul 2009)

Sounds like Dropsy.  If the scales are sticking out, like a pine cone effect then it is.  It's an internal bacterial infection and is quite hard to treat.  It's not contageous though, but it can be caused be poor water quality.

I lost a guppy to it recently  :?


----------



## SunnyP (14 Jul 2009)

Cheers for the reply.a
a
The scales only seem to fall off at the latter stages of bloating. I did not observe any pineing effect of the scales, just some flaking off by the digestive system just to the bloating of the stomach. I have re checked the water quality and all seems to be fine. 

I have been treating the tank with internal bacterial infection but to no effect so far. Is it ok to dose slightly higher than the recommended?

Cheers,

Sunny P


----------

